# A List of Things to Do When You Leave



## ctowna (Jun 2, 2011)

Since we have a forum sticky on the things necessary to do BEFORE you leave for Australia, I thought it fitting to create a new thread for when you depart. The following is advise I can share from my own personal experience in preparations to move back to the Mother Land.

*Shipping*
Be sure to inquire from as many companies as you can about quotes. I have found that between 5 companies, prices swing in the thousands. There is little transparency in the quotes these companies give you. They usually give you one line item for the actual removal / packing / shipping / etc. and then misc. charges for packing materials. Therefore, it's hard to compare apples to apples. 

My advice is to ask for additional details on the charges so you have an idea of where the thousands of dollars are going. If they aren't forthcoming about this, then try the next vendor in line. 

Have them come into your home to evaluate the actual goods as well. If you don't, then their estimate over the phone or email is basically useless. I found that on the way to Australia, I ended up needing more room than they originally estimated even though I gave an itemized list of over 300 items. Home quotes are free so get them!

*Tax Returns*
The ATO will allow you to file a final tax return prior to June 30th of the financial year in the event you are permanently leaving the country. Obviously, you may not be able to receive a PAYG summary; however a letter on your Company's letterhead with the Gross Income and Tax paid is sufficient evidence for your ITR (Income Tax Return).

If this is your first return, I highly recommend seeking CPA / Tax advice on the Medicare sections of the individual income tax return as well as they can be a bit cumbersome and may require you receive additional documentation around any Medicare levy exemptions.

Support: Leaving Australia - lodging your tax return

*Visa Status*
If your Temporary Resident visa has not yet ceased but you have left Australia and you know that you will not be returning to Australia, you can ask the department to cancel your visa. To do this, complete the relevant sections of Form 1194 Certification of immigration status and/or request to cancel a Temporary Resident visa. 

It is important that you are outside Australia when your visa is cancelled because there are consequences for people whose visas are cancelled while they are in Australia, including legal restrictions on the ability to apply, in Australia, for other visas. Once a visa is cancelled, a person who is in Australia would become an 'unlawful non-citizen' and may be subject to detention and removal from Australia.

You must cancel your visa with them in order to request your superannuation payments back (see next point)

Where to send Form 1194

Once you have completed Form 1194 send the form to the department.
Email: [email protected]
Post:
Certification of Immigration Status
Department of Immigration and Citizenship
GPO Box 1496
Hobart Tas. 7001
Fax:	+61 3 6281 9453

Support: Superannuation - Applications & Forms

*Superannuation Return*
The easiest way to claim your super is to apply on-line using the departing Australia superannuation payment (DASP) online application system at Departing Australia superannuation payment essentials

You can start your online application at any time while in Australia. However, you can only submit your application once you have left Australia and your visa has expired or been cancelled.

To apply, you need your: 

personal details – your name and date of birth 
passport number
super fund details – the name of the super fund and your account number
Australian tax file number.
As to the 3rd bullet, you specifically are asked the following pieces of information on your fund: 

Fund ABN
Product
Superannuation Fund Number (SFN)
Member / Account Number
Supperannuation Product Identification Number (SPIN)
Client ID of Fund
Date Joined Fund
Employee Name

Please note you will be taxed 45% on the non-taxed contributions to your Superannuation fund. 

However, I have read that if you are claiming less than $5,000 then you need to include a certiﬁed copy of the following:


your visa, or evidence that you were a holder of a temporary visa that has expired or been cancelled;
your passport showing your photograph and identi cation pages, together with the page showing your departure stamp from Australia; and
if you have changed your name since leaving you must include supporting documentation for verification (for example your marriage certi cate).

Please note, because I have not left the country yet, I cannot verify if they above is requested through the on-line system. I will update or report differently once I go through the motions.

Lastly, as a temporary resident you can no longer keep your funds in Super until retirement to realise a tax free distribution. The rules on this changed in 2008. Therefore, you must incur a 45% tax on your total fund for any non-taxed contributions (which should be the majority of us unless you were planning to stay forever?)

Support: http://www.ato.gov.au/content/downloads/SPR32703n8592_10_2009.pdf
http://www.austsafe.com.au/Portals/... Super Fact Sheet - Backpackers - English.pdf

To be continued...


----------



## outoflv (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for this, we were just discussing leaving Australia.


----------



## bharadwajsvr (Dec 31, 2013)

ctowna said:


> Since we have a forum sticky on the things necessary to do BEFORE you leave for Australia, I thought it fitting to create a new thread for when you depart. The following is advise I can share from my own personal experience in preparations to move back to the Mother Land.
> 
> *Shipping*
> Be sure to inquire from as many companies as you can about quotes. I have found that between 5 companies, prices swing in the thousands. There is little transparency in the quotes these companies give you. They usually give you one line item for the actual removal / packing / shipping / etc. and then misc. charges for packing materials. Therefore, it's hard to compare apples to apples.
> ...


How long does it take for one to receive their Super after filling for the claim?


----------

